# Best Way to Season New Smoker



## edl01 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi,

My wife got me a Masterbuilt Gas Smokehouse for Christmas.  Any suggestions for the best way to season it before I start using it?  Thanks!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 25, 2011)

First of all, welcome to SMF! You should go over to roll call & introduce yourself so we can all give you a proper SMF welcome.

As for seasoning the smoker, just spray the inside with Pam & fire it up with some wood chips or chunks. Run it around 275 for a couple of hours and your good to go!


----------



## sprky (Dec 25, 2011)

Spray everything down with cooking spray.  I use the cheap stuff. Fire it up with heavy smoke and bake it on, *NO water pan*. I use heavy smoke when I season not the TBS, but also its not so heavy to create creosote. I season at the highest temp my smoker will go, for around 4 hours.


----------



## edl01 (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks.  Posted on the Roll Call too! 

Do you spray the racks and everything, or just the inside walls of the smoker?


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 25, 2011)

Personally I put a plastic bag over the burner and spray everything else except the water pan. Another tip if you wrap the inside of the water pan with foil (just press it in and let it come up the sides and cover the top too) it will make clean up much easier when smoking


----------



## frosty (Dec 25, 2011)

I agree, cover the burner to prevent posible clogging. You just need to heat it enough to burn off any oil from the manufacturing process.  The seasoning will help seal and prep for cooking.

I personally used peanut oil with good results on the racks, interior, and as much as possible. Others use bacon fat,  pam and other oils.

It will take time, and you will be anxious to cook. When seasoned for 3 - 4 hours you will be ready to go.

I have heard of others not seasoning their pit at all, just started cooking; but would not advise doing so to prevent any odd taste on your food. 

Good luck.


----------

